# 32Bit-PNG mit Alphakanal ohne Farbe



## Aggins (27. August 2009)

Hallo,
wie ist es möglich ein 32Bit-PNG so zu speichern, dass es nur den Alphkanal und keine Farbe enthält? Falls das mit Photoshop nicht möglich ist, wie mache ich es dann?

Danke,
Agginsa


----------



## stain (27. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, ist ein 24Bit-PNG mit Alphakanal ein 32Bit-PNG. Photoshop zeigt warscheinlich (habe kein PS, kann es deswegen nicht ausprobieren) nur die Farbtiefe (24Bit) der Echtfarben an. Der Alphakanal macht dann die übrigen 8Bit aus.

Wikipedia: PNG

Bitte verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## chmee (27. August 2009)

Die Frage, wozu das benötigt wird, stell ich mal nicht  Unterm Strich unterscheidet sich ein 8Bit-Graustufen-Bild von einem Alphakanal in keinster Weise. Ergo, wenn Du einfach weniger Daten transportieren möchtest, solltest Du 8Bit-Graustufen anstreben, ansonsten wird ein 32Bit genommen und nur der Alphakanal benutzt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Aggins (27. August 2009)

Und wie erstelle ich ein 32Bit-PNG mit nur dem Alphakanal? Das habe ich mit Photoshop nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. August 2009)

Es gibt kein 32bit PNG mit nur dem Alphakanal und ohne andere Kanäle.
Deshalb kannst du das auch nicht mit Photoshop hinbekommen.

Willst du nur einen Alphakanal speichern, dann musst du einfach das speichern, was einen Alphakanal ausmacht .... und das ist nunmal ein Graustufenbild, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Also Inhalt des Alphakanals in ein neues Graustufenbild gleicher Größe kopieren und dann in einem brauchbaren Format (z.B. TIFF) speichern.

Wenn du was anderes willst, dann musst du es präziser erklären. Was, wo, wofür, wie, usw.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (27. August 2009)

Nein, erstellt wird ein komplettes 32Bit-PNG, aber in der Benutzung im Nachhinein werden die Farbdaten übersehen und nur der Alphakanal ausgelesen.

Es macht keinen Sinn 32Bit zu nehmen und die ersten 24Bit leer zu lassen. Was heisst denn hier leer? Alles mit Nullen füllen? Das wäre schwarz.. Deswegen nochmal : Wenn jene Datei nur eine Transparenzmaske sein soll, dann eben 8Bit-PNG-Graustufen.

Ansonsten, nenn einfach mal, was damit passiert, wo Du sowas brauchst. Vielleicht können wir dann sagen, wie man es am Besten löst.

mfg chmee


----------



## Aggins (27. August 2009)

Ich will einfach 2 Bilder ineinander kopieren ohne RGB (weiß) rausfiltern zu müssen. Dann müßte man sich nicht jeden Pixel einzeln anschauen und jeden pixel einzeln schreiben.


----------



## chmee (27. August 2009)

Kurz und bündig, aber doch eigenartig..
Passiert das in Photoshop oder ausserhalb in irgendeiner programmierten Sache?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. August 2009)

Also tut mir echt leid, ich hab nach der kurzen Antwort immernoch keinen Schimmer,
was genau du womit machen willst.
Bissel mehr Mühe beim Erklären des Problems führt zu deutlich schnellerer und besserer Hilfe!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Aggins (27. August 2009)

Sorry, 
ich brauche das zum Programmieren. Und was ich brauche ist ein 32Bit-PNG mit Alphakanal ohne Farbe. Es geht auch anders, aber das ist am Praktischsten. Geht es also irgendwie mit ein solches PNG zu erstellen.

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. August 2009)

Es geht nicht, ein 32bit PNG ohne "Farbe" zu erstellen. 32bit heißt, dass Rot, Grün, Blau und Alphakanal mit jeweils 8bit Farbtiefe gespeichert werden. Sobald ein Kanal vorhanden ist, ist auch eine "Farbe" vorhanden. Egal, ob sie weiß, Schwarz oder irgendwas dazwischen ist.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es nicht gehen KANN, ist dein Ansatz auch programmiertechnisch falsch. Man nimmt nicht Redundanz (4 mal so viele Daten) in Kauf, nur weil man möglicherweise einfach nur nicht weiß, wie man ein banales Graustufenbild als Alphakanal handhabt.

Gruß
Martin


----------

